# [SOLVED] HP G62 374CA touchpad not working



## jusatsking (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi

I have this 2-month old laptop:

* HP G62 374CA
* Intel Core i5
* 4.00 GB RAM
* 64-bit OS
* Windows 7 Home Premium.

The touchpad isn't working. It used to work normally but I think it stopped working past 2 weeks; I never realized it because I was using a bluetooth mouse and rarely use the touchpad (personally I think the touchpad sucks for this model, you'd agree if you have one). I'm not sure if it is the driver or the touchpad itself. The orange light that is tappable also not working. It had Synaptics installed came with it. I already reinstalled Synaptics driver several times but no luck. I have Synaptics currently installed and whenever I go to mouse properties, a window always appears(see file attached), then after clicking "no", it would direct me to mouse properties without showing a tab for synaptics device manager; but when clicked "yes", it will uninstall and ask for reboot.
I don't have retail store's warranty (bought from Futureshop) but I think I have HP warranty since it's still new. I want to avoid sending it to them since I need this for school and I can't have it gone for long time. I already search the web for possible solutions but they didn't work.

Please help and thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP G62 374CA touchpad not working*

Hi the driver for the bluetooth mouse may be the cause, remember the touch pad is also a mouse so have a look in device manager you will most likely see a yellow error flag


----------



## jusatsking (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: HP G62 374CA touchpad not working*

Hi, thanks for the reply. I did what you told me but there was no error or anything. I also uninstall Synaptics, uninstall the bluetooth mouse driver. Then reinstall Synaptics, but it still didn't work.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP G62 374CA touchpad not working*

Hi ok see if hp has anything Touchpad / Fingerprint Reader / Keyboard / Mouse / Docking Station HP G62-374CA Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## jusatsking (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: HP G62 374CA touchpad not working*

Thanks for the reply. I have contacted HP Customer Support and we concluded that this is a hardware problem. I will be sending my laptop to HP for repair and it will be gone for a week or so depending on the repair. Thanks for taking your time for giving me advice.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: HP G62 374CA touchpad not working*

Hi glad your getting it sorted


----------



## jusatsking (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: HP G62 374CA touchpad not working*

I sent it to HP and I received it back repaired 3 days after. It was a hardware problem. They just replace the top cover which I assumed the touchpad is attached. I am happy


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Great to hear and pretty quick turnaround


----------

